# Radon Slide 140 7.0



## pichi1976 (19. Juli 2013)

Moin zusammen,

habe Interesse an diesem Bike. Bin Einsteiger.

Ist Neu 1399 für das Bike ein guter Preise.

Gruss


----------



## filiale (19. Juli 2013)

Willst Du einen noch besseren Preis erzielen ? Radon hat schon das beste P/L-Verhältnis. Jetzt nochmal 200 Euro sparen. Ist doch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis008 (19. Juli 2013)

Super Bike!
Schlag zu solang es noch vorrätig ist.
Habe es selber für 1299 gekauft und bin bisher super zufrieden.


----------



## aquanaut96 (19. Juli 2013)

Schlag zu der Preis ist unschlagbar.


----------



## waldleopard (19. Juli 2013)

Der Preis ist schlagbar mit 1279.-


----------



## TommyTaifun (19. Juli 2013)

Für den Einstieg auf jeden Fall top. Die Komponenten können sich zu dem Preis sehen lassen. Um ein paar Ausgaben wirst Du wahrscheinlich nicht herumkommen. Was sehr mau ist, sind die Pedale, Sattel und Griffe (in der Reihenfolge). Da ist aber relativ normal bei Rädern, weil es sich für die Hersteller auch nicht lohnt, dabei teure Teile zu verbauen. Hängt zu sehr von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Zum absoluten Glück würden mir dann noch eine verstellbare Sattelstütze und eine bessere Zugführung fehlen. Ich glaube, die Elixir sind ganz ordentliche Bremsen.


----------



## Tomak (19. Juli 2013)

Für das Geld eine Top Basis !!

Kaufen, ich würde es immer wieder tun.

Grüße
Tomak


----------

